# RSS problem on GBATemp RSS



## ron555 (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm using latest Feedreader RSS software (http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Feedreader/1027544364/1) [best RSS reader for windows, hands down. I've tried them ALL).

Anyways, I've been having a problem with ONLY gbatemp's feeds.

Here are my RSS threads:
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00100
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=10001
http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00010


Well, RSS downloads fine,  but every time there's a new COMMENT in a release or article etc.. Feedreader GBATemp seems to send it to feedreader again as a whole new article.   So, basically, I had one announcement about 11 times in my RSS entry because there were 11 comments.

Has anyone experienced this/know a trick to fix it/ *have another method/address of  downloading RSS entries from GBATemp?*

Thanks!


----------



## ron555 (Dec 2, 2009)

Shameless bump.  I know this is not GBAtemp's problem (since it does not occur anywhere else), but does anyone know why it may be happening?


Greatnews (correct)








Feedreader (incorrect)


----------



## ron555 (Dec 2, 2009)

Update:http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=23825&st=25

apparently a confirmed problem by other users



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to set the feed not to repeat entries? I assume it now periodically checks threads and repeats entries when their post count is increased, but I find that quite undesirable.
> 
> QUOTEI'd also like to know if this is possible. Cause especially right now my whole news feed on Google Reader is filled with Smash Bros. because everyone is posting in it. Maybe just a way to disable it if you wanted to.


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2009)

erm, I'm sorry but if you open the feed you can see that the source does not repeat entries at all...
I'm not sure what causes this, if you can point me to the problem I might fix it, but the feed seems to be alright really

look at the source


Spoiler



GBAtemp.net 
http://gbatemp.net 
GBA Scene News 
en-us 
Copyright 2004, Costello 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 


GBAtemp.net 
http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gbatemp.gif 
http://gbatemp.net 
33 
23 
GBA Scene News - by GBAtemp 


DS ##DSi 0021: Power Pro-Kun Pocket 12 (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194585 
Posted by dice - 0 replies 
Fri, 04 Dec 2009 03:44:04 +0200



DS #4497: Jinsei Game (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194581 
Posted by dice - 1 replies 
Fri, 04 Dec 2009 03:35:39 +0200



DS #4496: Carl Jii-San no Soratobu Ie (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194580 
Posted by dice - 0 replies 
Fri, 04 Dec 2009 03:33:35 +0200



DS #4495: Stitch! Ohana to Rhythm de Daibouken (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194575 
Posted by dice - 3 replies 
Fri, 04 Dec 2009 03:23:58 +0200


DS #4494: Relaxuma * Rhythm - Mattari Kibun de Da Run Run Run (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194573 
Posted by dice - 1 replies 
Fri, 04 Dec 2009 03:19:23 +0200



DS #4507: The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (USA) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194409 
Posted by Thug4L1f3 - 1134 replies 
Thu, 03 Dec 2009 13:43:56 +0200



DS #4493: Cross Treasures (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194298 
Posted by granville - 21 replies 
Wed, 02 Dec 2009 21:58:27 +0200



DS #4492: Might &amp;amp; Magic - Clash of Heroes (USA) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194133 
Posted by granville - 238 replies 
Wed, 02 Dec 2009 01:47:26 +0200


DS #4491: Yggdra Unison: Seiken Buyuuden (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194132 
Posted by granville - 16 replies 
Wed, 02 Dec 2009 01:44:52 +0200



DS #4490: Kaijuu Busters (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194130 
Posted by granville - 17 replies 
Wed, 02 Dec 2009 01:38:27 +0200



DS #4489: Real Stories: Cheval Academy (France) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194128 
Posted by granville - 2 replies 
Wed, 02 Dec 2009 01:35:54 +0200



DS #4488: Recettes de Cuisine avec Cyril Lignac (France) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194127 
Posted by granville - 2 replies 
Wed, 02 Dec 2009 01:32:15 +0200


DS #4487: Chaotic Shadow Warriors (USA) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194048 
Posted by Thug4L1f3 - 33 replies 
Tue, 01 Dec 2009 17:18:43 +0200



DS #4486: Diner Dash: Flo on the Go (USA) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=194021 
Posted by Chanser - 9 replies 
Tue, 01 Dec 2009 10:36:41 +0200



DS #4485: CSI: Deadly Intent - The Hidden Cases (USA) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=193999 
Posted by Chanser - 3 replies 
Tue, 01 Dec 2009 08:09:36 +0200



DS #4483: Plus Belle la Vie 2: Le Myst&amp;eacute;rieux Pass&amp;eacute; de Vi 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=193937 
Posted by Chanser - 0 replies 
Tue, 01 Dec 2009 01:05:15 +0200


DS #4484: Fighting Fantasy: The Warlock of Firetop Mountain (USA) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=193898 
Posted by Thug4L1f3 - 69 replies 
Mon, 30 Nov 2009 21:31:04 +0200



DS #4482: Battle of Giants: Dragons (USA) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=193828 
Posted by Chanser - 28 replies 
Mon, 30 Nov 2009 07:40:07 +0200



DS #4481: Koh-Lanta - Survie dans la Jungle! (France) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=193770 
Posted by dice - 5 replies 
Mon, 30 Nov 2009 01:37:30 +0200



DS #4480: Ochaken no Heya DS 4 - Ochaken Land de Hotto Shiyo? (Japan) 
http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&amp;f=103&amp;t=193354 
Posted by dice - 14 replies 
Fri, 27 Nov 2009 21:13:40 +0200


----------

